# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pse jetojme?

## Failed Rapper

hi

ndoshta mun dte jem fatalit por une nuk e kuptoj se perse jetojme? jemi ne jete, bejme nje gj te bukur, vdesim. ate varrin tim do ta vizitoje femija im, ja edhe niperit (ose mbesat) me pas une do te harrohem. atehere perse perpiqemi tere jeten qe te bejm edicka e cila eshte e pavlefshme? a nuk ngjan kjo jeta jone me punen e sizifit? tere jeten bejme te njejten pune te padobishme! perse jetojme????

----------


## huggos

Une medoj se njeriu jeton (pra meson..) qe te njohe misteret.. ato qe me bota materiale nuk mund te na i deshmoje.. dhe dikur, ne nje moment te caktuar (para se te jete vone..) te beje nje zgjedhje qe do ti jape edhe kuptimin e jetes..

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Paskal diku ka thene se...ai qe nuk ja ka bere vetes nje pyetje te tille, eshte nje monster.

Shohim njerez qe vdesin per ideale, cka do te thote se per ta jeta ka nje kuptim, nje qellim.  Ka te tjere qe kryejne vetevrasje pasi e gjejne jeten te pakuptimte.  Pse? C'fare e ben jeten te vlefshme?

Huggos ka kapur dicka vertet me interes. C'jane keto mistere?  Si mund ti japin ato kuptim jetes sime?

Ne pritje te ndonje ideje interesante.....

----------


## korçar

Pyetje me vend! Po ec e pergjigjiu...

Pohimin se kjo eshte pyetja me e lashte e njerezimit jane te ralle ata qe e kundershtojne, ashtusi dhe rezultatin e mospergjigjies.

Sidoqofte eshte nje fakt i padiskutueshem : njeriu eshte nje perberje, nje perzierje e TRUPIT - gje materiale - dhe SHPIRTIT - gje absurde.
Eshte mese e vertete se pasi te gjithe njerezit kane te njejtin fund, vdekjen, vjen vete pyetja : perderisa do te vdes cila eshte vlera qe i jep kuptim jetes sime? pasi gjithcka qe pata bere do te shuhet me fikjen time? dmth sikur te mos kisha bere asgje?
Nga pergjigjet e dhena deri tani supozohet vetevetiu se te gjithe jane te pazote, ate. Perndryshe ceshtja merr te gjithe kuptimin dhe ska me nevoje te diskutohet.
Nje nga pergjigjet eshte kjo : MENDJA (arsyeja) I MERR GJERAT NGA NJE, ME RADHE, jo te gjitha sebashku. Per kete arsye egzistojne te VUAJTURIT shpirterisht dhe te GEZUARIT truperisht (materialisht). Pra ne kufijte qe na ka vene "jeta" ka kufizime intelektuale dhe materiale. Patjeter qe mund te ndalojme te bejme cdo gje, por ne kete rast nuk do te kemi mundesine te kenaqim as "shqisat" tona. Po crendesi ka perderisa jeta ne fund do te dale e pakuptimte dhe e FUNDSHME? Njeriut i jepen dy mundesi, ose te jetoje jeten - te egzistoje - ose ti jape fund asaj, vdekja. Ketu hyn ne loje "cogito" : mendoj pra jam. Kjo eshte e vetmja "siguri" qe egzistojme. Shume mire njeriu mund ti jape fund jetes por eshte egzistenca ajo qe i jep te vetemen mundesi per te qene i ndergjegjshem, per te jetuar. Dhe kjo pikerisht sepse kur vdesim nuk jemi me, por me ane te egzistences na jepet te pakten mundesia per te shijuar kenaqesine trupore - kenaqesine e qejfit do thesha -, per te cilen jemi te ndergjegjshem, edhe pse mund te jete nje iluzion. Por duke bere kete gje, dhe duke qene se mendja i ben gjerat nje nga nje dhe me radhe, duke bere pikerisht kete te fundit, pra aktin, mendja na ben te harrojme mosmireqenien shpirterore. E di qe ne kete rast duket sikur eshte vetem nje ZEVENDESIM, por mund te mos jete i tille neqofte se aplikohet pergjithmone. Nuk e konceptoj dot ne emer te cfare mund ti jepet me shume vlere shpirtit sesa trupit. Mund ti jepet me shume rendesi shpirtit kur shpresohet se ky i fundit mund te jape nje shpetim pas vdekjes, por juve duke qene se s'besoni ne Zoti, dmth besoni ne karakterin e fundshem te njeriut, nuk duhet te shqetesoheni per kete. Llogjike apo jo?!

E bera ketu nje lemsh te mire Epicurianizmi, Descartizmi, dhe Egzistencializmi (Sartrizmi). Megjithate epiqendra ngelet, ketu, Epicurianizmi! Kush e tha se ku i fundit eshte DEMODE, i tejkaluar apo i vdekur fare!...

----------


## vagabondi1

PSE JETOJM ?
se di

----------


## Cruel

Ate qe tha Huggo, per gjetjen e kuptimit gjate jetes, s'eshte vecse nje konkluzion ekzistencialist (pa perfshire "misteret")

Megjithate, perse jetojme.....

Nga ana tjeter, nese do te kishte nje zot, rrjedhimisht behet fjale per perjetesi.  A nuk eshte valle perjetesia nje pakuptim me vete

Kuptimi i jetes eshte ndoshta thjesht momental (duke u nisur dhe nga shpjegimi i Korcarit, ku mendja e i ben gjerat nje nga nje)
Me nje fjale, cdo moment, ka kuptimin e vet.  Pra kemi moment A sjell kuptim A, moment B sjell kuptim B etj.  Por keto kuptime jane te pavarura nga njera tjetra, sepse eksperiencat tone gjate ketyre momenteve jane komplet te pavarura.  Kurr perpiqemi te bejme lidhjen (me kete rast "perse jetojme") atehere kemi 
kuptim a + kuptim b + .....+kuptim infinity=0

Me nje fjale une nuk kam thene asgje me vlere

cheers

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ne fakt, e kam lexuar dy here kete shkrimin me lart pasi heren e pare thashe me vete: "Te kerkosh c'fare ka dashur te thote ky me gjithe kete eshte njesoj si te kerkosh gjelperen ne kashte." Nejse, vete e ke thene...ec e gjeje....

Per ironi te diskutimit tone, jo shume jave me pare lexova dicka interesante rreth dikujt (djalli e morri ja harrova emrin).  Zoteria ne fjale eshte dikush qe vjen nga nje familje elite, i pasur, i edukuar, ka pushtet, fame, miq, gra te bukura...me nje fjale gjithcka te deshirueshme qe njeriu mund ta arrije ne toke.  Per cudine e gjithe te tjereve, ai vret veten.  Gjithe rrethi shoqeror e kujtoi te cmendur pasi asnje nuk mundi te gjente nje arsye te forte qe do ta justifikonte nje fund kaq tragjik.  Mirepo ja qe ai nuk ishte dhe aq i cmendur se. Kish lene nje leter ku kish shkruar: "I couldn't stand getting up every morning and doing the same god damn thing."...kjo mu duk mjaft domethenese.

Pra, eshte kenaqesia gjithcka ne na duhet per ti dhene kuptim jetes?  Ti permende Epikurianizmin si nje "sage" qe i ka dhene pergjigje pyetjes qe shtrohet, ose me sakte i eshte afruar pergjigjes. OK...ne mos gaboj, epikurianet besonin ne nje "cosmic consciousness" dhe si te tille, kishin nje qellim: te sheronin shpirtin njerezor, ta clironin ate nga frika, vuajtja...te perjetonin qetesine, paqen dhe gezimin e ekzistences.  Bukur fort!  Deri ketu epikurianet me kane thene se SI duhet te jetoj, por jo PSE duhet te jetoj (se c'fare eshte kjo "cosmic consciousness" une nuk e kam gjetur.)  Do te thuash ti..."per ta jeta eshte kuptimplote pasi njeriu perjeton kenaqesine e ekzistences"  Dhe une perseri do te me duhet te te pyes: "po ata qe vuajne...a ka kuptim jeta per ata qe vuajne?"  Vuajtja eshte me se e natyrshme apo jo...te gjithe pa perjashtim perjetojne vuajtje, kush me shume dhe kush me pak.  Madje edhe ata qe nuk vuajne vete, kur shikojne te tjeret qe vuajne....vuajne gjithashtu (shpirterisht e kam fjalen)  

Pra, kenaqesia vete, ose lumturia (whatever the hell that means) eshte dicka qe e ben jeten te vlefshme, dhe si rrjedhim, te kuptimte.  Por duke qene se vuajtja eshte e pashmangshme, se jeta eshte kaq e shkurter, dhe se heret a vone do te kthehem ne ushqim per krimbat, si mund ti jap une kuptim jetes? (nga perspektiva epikuriane kuptohet)  Perseri pyetja mbetet e njejte...a ja vlen te jetosh me gjithe vuajtjen, mjerimin, padrejtesine, ankthin etj?

Ketu ti kerceve tek ekzistencializmi..."jeta ka kuptim se na jep mundesine te perjetojme nje kenaqesi," qofte kjo edhe e castit.  Pra sipas kesaj qe thua, ne jetojme se ekzistojme, dhe kjo eshte e mjaftueshme per ti dhene kuptim jetes.  Pyetja do te gjeneronte nje tjeter pyetje....PSE ekzistojme?  (nese do ti kthehesh epikurianizmit, nuk ke bere aqgje tjeter vecse ke erdhur verdalle ne nje rreth vicioz).  Dhe po ta shofesh me nga afer, as zoti as shkenca nuk jane ne gjendje ti japin pergjigje....kur une e pyes, universi hesht, kur i klith zotit ai nuk degjon.  Mua s'me mbetet gje tjeter vecse te supozoj ca vlera qe do ta benin jeten te vlefshme, te pretendoj se jeta ime paska nje qellim (qofte kjo dhe kenaqesi), dhe se detyra ime qenka qe te perpiqem ta arrij nje qellim te tille.  Wow....  

Keshtu, i bie qe pyetja e bere te jete jo vetem absurde, por madje mund te mos jete pyetje fare.  Nese dikush, dikush qe po i afrohej vdekjes do te te pyeste ty: "What the hell was this all about?"  c'fare pergjigje do ti kishe dhene?  C'do pergjigje e mundshme do te kish gjeneruar nje big WHY.

----------


## Albo

Njerezit jetojne per te vdekur!

----------


## The Hobbit

Per mua eshte teper absurde qe nje njeri te kete ardhur ne jete kaq thjesht. Nje qenie kaq e larte dhe kaq e ndryshme nga cdo gje tjeter me llogjike, personalitet, intuite, vullnet e shume cilesi te tjera nuk mundet qe te kete ardhur ne jete kaq thjesht apo kaq rastesisht. 
Nje njeri me kaq shume horizont, konceptim, i afte per te bashke jetuar ne shoqeri nuk mundet qe te jete kaq i rastesishem. Mendoni vetem per per nje cast nese nuk do te egzistonte llogjika dhe arsyeja. ne bote do te egzistonte vetem kaosi.... 
Personalisht e konsideroj fatkeqsi qe nje njeri te mos interesohet per keto lloj pyetjesh: Kush jam? Pse jetoj? Cili eshte kuptimi i jetes? etj
Mendoj se Paskali qe permend Cupka per Korce ka shume te drejte, njeriu ne te kundert do te ishte baraz me kafshen.
Eshte e drejte ajo qe Huggo thote se njeriu rron per te njohur misteret, madje mistere teper te medha, qe nuk kane ndoshta aspak lidhje me boten materiale, dhe ky mister eshte gjithmone e mbinatyrshmja, Perendia, pasi aty gjendet kuptimi i vertete i jetes. Ne gjihe historine e njerezimit njerzit e kane pasur kete tendence, madje kaq me shume edhe ne ditet e sotme. Pra mesa duket kjo eshte nje problematike e vjeter qe nuk ka mundur ti jepet zgjidhje ne te gjitha epokat w njerezimit.

Pascali madje ka thene: "Njeriu ka brenda vetes se tij nje "pafundesi" (boshllek pa fund), dhe ky boshllek mund te mbushet vetem me nje pafundesi...(dhe kush mund te jete (i) (e) tille???!!!
 Njeriu eshte i krijuar per te qene i lumtur dhe kesaj ia arrin (plotesisht) vetem kur gjen shkakun , qellimin, perse jeton dhe ku shkon....

----------


## malli

Kemi lindur per te punuar jetuar dhe se fundi te vdesim .

----------


## Cruel

Nuk shoh ndonje arsye apo qellim ne ekzistencen e rraces njerezore.  Qenia jone ne kete bote eshte thjesht nje produkt rastesie dhe asgje me shume, njesoj si nje kafshe apo cope peme.  Ne jemi thjesht transit, nga asgjeja ne asgje.

----------


## korçar

Cupke e njeh ate kengen popullore : "dale dale me ngadale..." (nuk e njeh te teren).
Mos me bej te them qe s'je ne gjendje te kuptosh ate qe them : turp i dheut! :ngerdheshje:  
Nejse, tja marrim edhe njehere kenges o! Mbame iso kesaj radhe.

Perderisa vdekja eshte asgjeja, nuk mund te kete gje me te keqe, sepse vdekje ne rastin tone eshte sinonim me : JO-EGZISTENCE. 
Gjithcka na jepet te "njohim", perfshire edhe vuajtjen, na jepet fale jetes, pra egzistences. Ty dhe mua na jepen dy mundesi : te jetojme - mundesi me afat, pra e fundshme - ose te vdesim - mundesi (kjo s'eshte as mundesi por "certitude") kjo e pafundshme por ne njejten kohe e pakuptimte, pikerisht sepse s'jemi me. Nuk e di a e konceptoni dot kete : te mos jesh me, te jesh hici ( te jesh hici eshte absurditet sepse po te jesh hici nuk mund te jesh  :shkelje syri: ), te mos kesh dijeni, pra te jesh asgjeja. Ne variantin e pare, ne jete, kemi mundesine te ndjejme, te jemi ne dijeni per gjerat. Me ane te shqisave te ndjejme KENAQSI (ku ju vete mendja dhe juve!) packa se kjo kenaqsi mund te jete iluzion(por po e leme kete teze meqense nuk po ligjerohet mbi te). Po pagezojme KENAQSI nje sere gjerash si nje muzike e bukur, nje gjelle e mire, nje femer e bukur... pra gjithcka lejohet nga ana e shqisave. Kushti per kenaqesine eshte EGZISTENCA atehere kur VDEKJA na heq gjithcka na ben hic, asgje.
Eshte pikerisht ne emer te ketyre shqisave, qe na bejne te dallojme te miren nga e keqja, qe duhet te jetojme. Per hir te kenaqesise te nje momenti, qofte ky nje i vetem ne te gjithe jeten, duhet te jetojme. Eshte e vertete qe vuajme por vuajtja nuk eshte asgje ne krahasim me vdekjen. Ketu dalim tek teza se nga dy te keqija duhet zgjedhur me e vogla. Asnjeri nuk mund ta mohoje se vuajtja- jeta si rrjedhoje - eshte nje e keqe pafundesisht me e vogel se vdekja. Pra vdekja eshte e keqja supreme dhe nuk mund te kete te keqe me te madhe.

Une atij djalit qe morri dhene do ti thosha, si pergjigje : "You were doing the f... wrong thing!". Per mendimin tim ai ka qene vecse nje mendjeshkurter qe ka kujtuar se i ka perjetuar gjithcka, se i ka shkuar gjerave deri ne fund, gje absurde perderisa askush nuk mund te pretendoje ti perjetoje gjithcka, tu shkoje gjerave gjeri ne fund. Gjithashtu nje nga gjerat me te rendesishme ne jete eshte te dish se cfare te besh dhe kur dikush nuk di cfare te beje - pra kur pretendon se u ka shkuar gjerave deri ne fund - do te thote se nuk i ka mesuar. Pra duhet mesuar se cfare duhet te besh, dhe kjo kerkon vullnet. Ai ka vdekur thjesht si nje mungese vullneti e shprese. Per mendimin tim nuk ke cituar shembullin e mire sepse nje nga arsyet e vdekjes se tij eshte EGOIZMI. Ai nuk ka vdekur sepse nuk ja di kuptimin jetes por ka vdekur me shpresen per te gjetur dicka me te mire... Vetevrasja ne shume raste eshte ngjitur me nje egoizem te stermadhuar.

Por duke qene se vdekja eshte asgjeja, kjo nuk mund te jete me e mire. Kjo ne rastin e ateve, te pazotve sepse, sic e kam thene dhe ne postin me lart, neqofte se behet hipoteza e nje ZOTI atehere gjithcka ndryshon dhe merr kuptim.

Une ne kunderten njoh njerez qe po ashtu bejne cdo dite te njejten gje, me qindra here me shume vuajtje - afrikanet e gjore - te cilet duan te jetojne dhe jo te vdesin.

ATENTION : une nuk pretendoj ti jap kuptim jetes, por vetem nje arsye te mire, me e mira, per te jetuar.
Nuk duhet nxituar te vdesesh, se vdekja eshte nje siguri dhe vjen me shpejt sec mendojme. Persa i perket gjetjes te nje kuptimi, mbase nuk ka fare por sidoqofte eshte fakt se ne jemi te ndergjegjshem per ate cka na ndodh truperisht dhe shpirterisht  dhe se mund te perjetojme dicka qe na jep kenaqsi, kush mund te mohoje dashurine.
Me vdekjen zhduket dhe e vetmja siguri e egzistences, pra e kuptimit te gjthckaje : COGITO, mendoj pra jam.

Njerezit vuajne me shume ngaqe nuk dine te jetojne, sesa nga pakuptimesia e jetes. Egzistencializmi eshte nje nga arsyt me te mira, atij djalit do ti kisha thene : futu ne lojen e jetes pa patur frike, hiqi menjane dinjitetin, turpin etj. dhe luaj. 

Ahh, harrova : truri i merr gjerat nje nga nje, asnjehere se bashku... Kush te doje le te kuptoje.

P.S. Cupke po vazhdove keshtu do me besh te bie ne dashuri  :shkelje syri: , kur mos kem njeri. Mos je plake korbe!? Po fundja dashuria ska moshe apo jo...

----------


## huggos

Personalisht do te doja te theksoja ate qe e thashe edhe me siper.. se njeriu jeton qe te beje nje zgjedhje..

- Jeta ka kuptim kur ben nje zgjedhje..
- Zgedhja behet kur i ka zgjidhur pyetjet..
- Pyetjet zgjidhen kur njeriu shqetesohet.. e mendon seriozisht per jeten e tij

kjo eshte rruga... dhe e gjithe kjo nuk mund te behet per tju pergjigjur disa pyetjeve ne nje forum...

Merreni (paksa) me seriozisht jeten tuaj miq.. ndoshta eshte e vetmja gje e shtrenjte qe mund te poseidoni.. derisa tjua marrin... pa ju pyetur  :buzeqeshje: 


krejt miqesisht,
huggos

P.S. Pashe nje film horror sot.. prandaj me erdhi kjo pergjigje... Megjithate s'qe keq  :perqeshje:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Tja mbaj the????  Ja mbaj ore qe cke me te, vetem se... e ke marre ca si shume perpjete bre lalke.  Ben mire qe e ve egon tende ne qender te opinionit tend, por mos ma ver ne qender te universit se ka dhe ego te tjera, si psh e imja.  Do edhe ajo pjesen e saj.  Jo se, te mos kuptosh kete eshte nje tjeter turp  :ngerdheshje: 

Ca me seriozisht tani:
Jam 100% dakort dhe nuk i heq asnje presje asaj qe ke shkruar me lart ne lidhje me ekzistencen, jeten dhe vdekjen, POR AJO NUK PROVON ASGJE NE LIDHJE ME ATE QE TE KAM PYETUR UNE.    (ver re se nuk jam une ajo qe ste kam kuptuar drejt, por ti!)  Pyetja ime ishte "Is life worth living?"   Me nje fjale, qe vdekja eshte nje hic dhe qe jeta, me gjithe padrejtesite dhe mjerimin eshte dicka me teper se hici, kete se luan as topi.  Sipas teje my dear, te ekzistosh do te thote te shpenezosh kohe i gjalle* te ndjesh, te jesh ne dijeni se c'fare ndodh rreth teje e keshtu me rradhe.  Por kjo nuk provon asgje per vleren e jetes pasi edhe macja ime ekziston, gezohet kur une e perkedhel, irritohet kur une e ngacmoj...po qeni im???...edhe ai shpenezon kohe i "alive," egersohet kur shikon te panjohur, tund bishtin kur une i therras me emer, terbohet nga gezimi kur kthehem ne shtepi pas nje kohe relativisht te gjate, me njeh, e di kush jam, me mbron e bla bla (hey se mos kujtoje ndonjeri se e kam shtepine kopsht zollogjik...lol)    Si thua ti, a shqetesohet macja ime per kuptimin e jetes se saj?  Apo e vret ndonjehere mendjen qeni im per ekzistencen e vet, vdekjen e vet a ku di une? Do thuash ti, por nuk ka koshience.  Pune e madhe fort...c'duhet koshienca kur macka ime ndjen kenaqesite???? Megjithese macja ime nuk e di se vdekja eshte nje hic, instinktivisht mundohet ti shpetoje kurtheve, dhimbjeve fizike dhe te jetoje.  Pra, eshte jeta e maces sime, apo e milingones, apo e mushkonjes worth living?????? Nese ti do te thoje po, si arrin ne nje konkluzion te tille kur macja ime nuk shqetesohet fare ne lidhje me domethenien e jetes se vet? Sic mund te jete fare e qarte, domethenia e jetes (nese ka nje te tille) kuptimi apo vlera e saj, duhet te vijne nga gjera te tjera pervec ekzistences.    

Duke qene se vete ekzistenca nuk mund ta justifikoje vlefshmerine e jetes, pyetja nese jeta ka kuptim apo jo vjen nga nje sens me i forte se vete te qenit i gjalle, nje sens qe per mendimin tim, implikon individualitetin dhe identitetin e njeriut, qe ne vetvete, nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse vlera qe njeriu i jep vetes.  Ne kete prizem, do te kisha preferuar stoicizmin sesa epikurianizmin tend.  Jeta nuk eshte kenaqesi, por detyre!  Mund te kishim qene fare mire ne qofte se nuk ekzistonim fare, por ja qe ekzistojme.  Edhe pse jemi te lire te zgjedhim (te vdesim apo te jetojme) ne instinktivisht zgjedhim jeten pasi ne nje fare kuptimi "we cannot do otherwise." (disa njerez ne menyre krejt arbitrare zgjedhin vdekjen, por kete e diskutojme ca me poshte).  Per njeriun, (si qenie me ndergjegje) me teper se te ekzistosh ne kohe dhe hapesire, me teper sesa te jesh ne dijeni per gjithcka ndodh rreth teje dhe brenda teje....te jetosh do te thote te kesh nje qellim qe te justifikoje domethenien e asaj qe beson, lufton dhe aspiron. 

Per punen e vetevrasjes (ekzistencialistet kane i kane dhene nje pergjigje te suportuar mire por une nuk po ndalem aty). Per mendimin tim, nuk eshte egoizem me teper sesa ndergjegjshmeri ne lidhje me dicka.  Egoizmi nuk eshte nje arsye e forte per ta flakur tej jeten.  Por, my dear friend, eshte ajo fraza ekzistencialiste qe ty nuk ta ka zene veshi mire "can we live without appeal?" Nje pyetje e tille ngrihet kur njeriu deshton ne luften per ti dhene jetes nje domethenie, kur e kupton se nuk ka asgje qe ta transhende jeten mortale, dhe se universi eshte bosh fare per sa i perket qellimit, dmth pa asnje arsye qe ekziston.  Dhe ai idioti qe e quan ti, nuk mundi...(une e quaj kete "idiot" me te mencur se tere ata te gjallet e pavarrosur qe pretendojne se jetojne nje jete kuptimplote vetem se jane ne gjendje "te gjalle")  Fundja edhe krimbat e tokes jane te gjalle, dhe te mos harrojme se toka punohet nga krimba e njerez bashke.  

Njerzit luftojne per "meaning" dhe shpesh vdesin per te. "If they kill me, I will live in the struggle of my people--Martin Luther King Jr. said once."  Gandhi ka thene te pak a shume te njejten gje para se ta vrisnin.  Te dy e dinin se i priste vdekja, dhe rrjedhimisht hici qe ne i trembemi kaq shume, e megjithate, "what is called a reason for living is also an excellent reason for dying"--Albert Camus do kish thene.  Te jetosh vetem se vdekja eshte hici, do te thote ta adhurosh ate.  Dhe vertet, a nuk e adhurojne njerzit fatin, dhe vdekjen pasi keta te fundit jane me te fuqishem se ata?  A nuk eshte kjo jeta e te shumteve? A nuk i gjunjezohen njerzit kohes, mallkimit te tyre te perjetshem?

Qenia njerezore, edhe pse ndan me kafshen shume karakteristika, nuk eshte e tille qe te kenaqet vetem me ate qe ndjen.  Parandjenja e vdekjes eshte me e keqe se vete vdekja thone ca, dhe me te drejte. Njeriu qe jeton nje jete kuptimplote eshte i lire prej fatit, kohes, dhe vdekjes, jo ne kuptimin qe i ka mundur ato, por i ka bere te vetat.  Vetem kur ai e ka pranuar natyren e vet vdekatare, vetem kur e ka kuptuar sa i pafuqishem dhe i mjere eshte ne nje univers te paane, vetem atehere ai i hedh syte tek vullneti i tij i lire duke zbuluar madhshtine e tij.  

Jeta eshte si nje udhetim neper nate, kaotik, plot ankth dhe rreziqe, dhe drita ne nje terr te tille vjen vetem nga brenda...pasi njerzit besojne se jeta eshte e vlefshme. Vlerat e jetes jane te shumta, dhe vetem nje e vetme nuk do ta bente jeten kuptimplote. 

I ke rene pikes kur ke thene se askush nuk do ta mohonte dashurine.  Vertet, cili e ka provuar dhe nuk do te fale gjithe jeten e vet vetem per nje cast te tille?  Per ekstazen do te thuash ti.  Well...edhe ajo.  Por me teper se aq, dashuria mbyt vetmine....vetmine, prezenca e se ciles e ben jeten te duket si nje humnere pa jete.  Vetem ne dashuri njerzit jetojne parajsen qe vetem imagjinata eshte ne gjendje ta krijoje, vetem ne dashuri njerzit arrijne pavdekesine.  Se c'fare do te thote te duash nuk e marr dot persiper ta shpjegoj....

Tjeter....njohuria.  Nuk po them se c'do njeri eshte nje "faust" por vetem anormalet nuk kane etje per dije.  Sa ka perfituar njerezimi prej saj?  Sa dijetare jane vene sot neper altare dhe adhurohen?

Tjeter...perpjekja per te miren e njerezimit.  Eshte e vertete qe ne pergjithesi, njerzit karakterizohen nga interesi vetiak, egoizmi, prirja djallezore etj.  Sidoqofte, kur e shikon jeten qe nga jashte (when you see the earth from sirius, as they say) keto karakteristika veniten.  Realiteti eshte nje tallje e hidhur e asaj qe duhet te ishte...dhe ekzistenca e nje qenie superiore si zoti vihet ne loje.  Duke qene se te gjithe ne jemi protagoniste te se njejtes drame, nuk mund te ndjejme gje tjeter vecse pergjegjesine, detyren per te mbeshtetur njeri tjetrin ne kete udhetim  te erret qe na eshte destinuar.  Dhe nese kjo, ne dukje, eshte nje utopi, nuk me tremb aspak pasi vete eksperienca ka provuar se njerzit jane te prirur ti besojne me teper iluzionit sesa te vertetes.  Sa njerez ka qe jetojne nje jete kuptimplote vetem se besojne ne jeten pertej varrit edhe kur nuk kane asnje prove per te?  Te pakten ato qe permenda me lart jane ca me pak utopike.  

Shumica e njerezve vleresojne ato gjera qe mund te arrihen pa mund e djerse, por ata kurre nuk mund ta dine vleren e asaj per te cilen luftohet me jete.  Sorry, por une nuk i besoj dot idese se jam nje 'live puppet' qe sillem si te isha e gjalle, vetem se "my nature is not to be"

PS. Edhe..."mon cher"... mos me provoko shume per punen e pleqerise se ben vaki me erret mendja dhe e postoj nje foto.  Jo per gje por, kam hallin se me mer me sysh, dhe sbesoj as ne priftinj e hoxhallare qe te me namatisin  :perqeshje:

----------


## Calexico

"Vaj
per ditet e netet qe i shpenzova
duke studiuar
kuptimin e kuptimit."

ka thone nje poet i beat generation po emri nuk me bje ndermend...

----------


## edspace

Plaaaaasën çokollatat, anglishtja dhe korçarçja këtej. 
Mirë mirë goxha mirë. 

Lexova të gjitha përgjigjet dhe mendova të them dhe unë dy fjalë. Si fillim kam disa pyetje. 

Pse e shikoni vdekjen si asgjëja, si hiç? 
Nga e dini se vdekja nuk është shpërblim për atë çkeni jetuar?

Pra ekziston mundësia se vdekja është hiç por ekziston dhe mundësia se vdekja është thjesht një fenomen kur njeriu që ka jetuar shpërblehet sipas jetës që ka jetuar. Mundësinë e parë (vdekja është hiç) e keni debatur deri në çmenduri/dashuri prandaj po bazoj mendimet e mia mbi mundësinë e dytë (vdekja është fillimi i një jete tjetër). 

Kjo ide rrjedh nga feja, perëndia, mbinatyrshmëria apo çfarëdo që doni ta quani ju. Fakti që biliona njerëz para nesh kanë shpikur/besuar tek perëndia tregon se të parët tanë mund të kenë ditur diçka më shumë (një sekret) që i ka bindur ata të kuptojnë vdekjen si një jetë të dytë kudo qoftë. 

Pra jeta, ekzistenca në këtë botë mund të jetë thjesht një mundësi që qënia e mbinatyrshme na ka dhëne për ta bindur se ne meritojmë shpërblimin më të madh pas vdekjes. Sipas këtij argumenti një njeri që "bën mirë" në këtë jetë merr shpërblimin më të madh kur vdes dhe një njeri që "bën keq" merr shpërblimin më të lig. Sipas të parëve tanë shpërblimi më i madh është përjetësia në një vënd ku kënaqësia nuk ka fund, ku njerëzit janë të lumtur, ku vuajtjet nuk ekzistojnë, parajsë, utopi. Në këtë vënd i gjithë ai boshllëku që ekziston brënda njeriut përmbytet me dashuri. 

Sipas argumentit më lart jeta mund të kuptohet si një sërë provimesh që ne duhet ti kalojmë për të fituar diçka më të mirë. 
Më lart theksova se për të fituar duhet të "bëjmë mirë". Në sytë e të mbinatyrshmit çdo veprim, reagim, përgjigje që japim në provimin e tij është e "mirë" ose e "keqe".  Këtu lindin pyetjet.

Çfarë është mirë? 
Si mund të marr sa më shumë pikë në provimet e të mbinatyrshmit?

Personalisht mendoj se njeriu i pastër është i aftë të dijë ndryshimin midis të mirës dhe të ligës. Nuk është nevoja ti thotë një njeri tjetër apo të dëgjojë ligjet e shoqërisë për të gjykuar nëse ka bërë mirë apo jo. Është diçka që e ndjejmë përbrënda. 
Megjithatë në shoqëritë moderne një njeri mund të lind me shpirt të pastër por njolloset shumë shpejt dhe mund të humbasë aftësinë të gjykojë se çfarë është "mirë" dhe çfarë është "keq".  Në këtë rast mjafton të lexojnë librat e shënjtë ku vetë i mbinatyrshmi të udhëzon qysh të bësh mirë. Pra është provim me libër hapur dhe mjafton të shfletojmë librin për të kaluar provimin. 

Është për të ardhur keq sa shumë njerëz dështojnë në këto provime. 

PS: Çupka pe Korçe ka dhënë shëmbullin e atij që kishte "gjithçka" dhe i solli vetes vdekjen. Ky njeri mund të kishte gjithë kënaqësitë e mundshme por nuk kishte kaluar provimet e të mbinatyrshmit. Vdekjen e vendos vetëm i plotëfuqishmi kur ai bindet për mirësinë tonë. Ti sjellësh vetes vdekjen do të thotë që je i kënaqur me shpërblimin më të vogël. (mbase vuajtje të përjetshme ose një jetë të dytë me provime). 

Ky ishte dhe shpjegimi i kuptimit të jetës  :buzeqeshje: 
Tani, siç tha dhe Albo më lart "Jetoni për të vdekur" se vdekja nuk është hiç.

----------


## korçar

Aty mba mbaj. Ti dashke te heqesh egon time nga qendra e universit per te vene tenden me sa shof une! Projekt dinjitoz dhe i lavdueshem... Po kjo eshte per fat te keq a te mire, beteje ndershekullore. Iku koha e galantrise kur djemte ngriheshin nga vendi i autobuzit, per tju lene vendin grave. Une nuk ngrihem me per njeri, vecse per plakat. Prandaj dhe te pyeta a ishe e tille. Po me sa duket jo, keshtu qe "hip ketu te shikosh Stambollin" i thone nje llafi.  :shkelje syri: 
Kjo me ben mua e ty, dhe forumin ne pergjithsi, partizane praktike te SOFIZMIT. E rendesishmja eshte te kesh te drejte, pavaresisht sec mjete perdor, qofshin keto hileqare.

Ka ca gjera ketu me lart qe jane me serioze se ato qe do them me poshte...

Well darling, une po mundohem ti bej nje sinteze (permbledhje) asaj qe ke thene, dhe po e filloj me ate qe kam thene une. Me duket se e kam bere te qarte se une e kam llafin per ata qe jane te PAZOTE dhe qe nuk besojne ne dicka te MBINATYRSHME. Pra per ata qe besojne ne fundin, ne fatalitetin e jetes : jete kjo si nje rrjedhoje e rastesise dhe domethene e pakuptimte. E kam rithene se une nuk pretendoj ti jap kuptimin jetes por vetem nje arsye te mire per te jetuar... Kurse ti ke futur ne loje te mbinatyrshmen : "kuptimi apo vlera e saj, duhet te vijne nga gjera te tjera pervec ekzistences." Pitagoras ka thene : "Njesia matse e gjithckaje eshte njeriu". Kjo do te thote se qartesite tona jane njerezore, se pyetjet, se pergjigjet tona jane njerezore, se gjithcka ne mund te bejme eshte njerezore, gje kjo qe nuk te lejon te kesh hyrje - dhe si rrjedhoje te pergjigjesh - ne te mbinatyrshmen. Pra cdo gje e mundshme per njeriun ngelet vetem brenda egzistences. Egzistenca eshte ajo qe nuk fut ne llogari te mbinatyrshmen. (Kjo qe po them eshte ne lidhje me vijen e diskutimit, per te mos kaluar nga nje teme ne nje tjeter pa tranzicion fare se pastaj behet si puna e lojes te kungulleshkave : po pse nje? po sa? po dy. po pse dy? po sa?...)
Neqofte se ti e kerkon kuptimin - po te terheq vemendjen dhe ne kete rast sepse vlera e jetes dhe kuptimi i jetes jane dy gjera krejt te ndryshme - tek e mbinatyrshmja atehere duhet bere nje lloj tjeter diskutimi. Une per vete besoj tek fundi i jetes, tek fataliteti i saj pa mundesi pas vdekjes (parajse a ku di une).

Me thane te drejten kjo eshte teme shume e gjate sepse ketu futen ne loje shume elementa si jo-kohori, liria, etj. Ne kete menyre nuk i dalim dot asnjehere ne fund sepse per me shume mundesite per hile nga ana e njerit apo e tjetrit, behen me te medhaja.

Sa per ate "idiotin" (ja vume damken tashme) qe ai ka vdekur per shkak te egoizmit te vet nuk e luan as topi. Ka gjithmone dicka qe mund ta tejkaloje (trashendoje) jeten mortale, brenda jetes mortale, dmth egzistences. Ai vetem deshtoi per ta gjetur kete, nuk ja doli mbane. Pastaj qe kur ndergjegjia per nje gje te ben te flakesh jeten tutje? Nuk ka asnje lloj ndergjegjieje qe te ben te hedhesh jeten tutje pervec se ILUZIONIT. (Gjithmone duke pretenduar se nuk ka asgje te mbinatyrshme.) Idioti vdiq se nuk mendoi per asnje tjeter vecse per veten e tij, pra ishte egocentik dhe vetem i tille sepse dhe une jam egocentrik por jam edhe me shume pak rendesi ka se cfare. Ketu dalim tek teza qe pohon se nuk mund te jemi ne dijeni neqofte se nuk jetojme me te tjeret, ata qe na bejne te kuptojme vleren tone. Mbase do kemi mundesine te flasim kur te kesh femije, pastaj do e shohim se sa do e kerkosh kuptimin e jetes. 

Ate proverbin e Camus-it merre e zvendeso disa terma dhe do shikosh se domethenia eshte krejt e kundert.
Dhe per mendimin tim do te ishe nje "live puppet" vetem neqofte se do ishe vepra e dickaje te mbinatyrshme. Por duke qene vepra e rastesise dicka me thote se nuk mund te jesh nje "live puppet" perderisa rastesia nuk ka identitet... Por mbase zoti qe kerkojme eshte i tille, pa identitet, ose vete rastesia.

"Duke qene se te gjithe ne jemi protagoniste te se njejtes drame, nuk mund te ndjejme gje tjeter vecse pergjegjesine, detyren per te mbeshtetur njeri tjetrin ne kete udhetim te erret qe na eshte destinuar. Dhe nese kjo, ne dukje, eshte nje utopi, nuk me tremb aspak pasi vete eksperienca ka provuar se njerzit jane te prirur ti besojne me teper iluzionit sesa te vertetes. Sa njerez ka qe jetojne nje jete kuptimplote vetem se besojne ne jeten pertej varrit edhe kur nuk kane asnje prove per te? Te pakten ato qe permenda me lart jane ca me pak utopike." - ky eshte per mua paragrafi i vetem i drejte ne lidhje me ate per te cilen po diskutonim. Por kjo tregon gjithashtu se ka shume kundeshtime midis atyre qe ke thene.

Sidoqofte, i heqim per nje cast menjane te gjitha keto qe thashe me lart ; kam dy pyetje :
Cila eshte per ty domethenia e kuptimit te jetes (cili eshte kuptimi i kuptimit)? Dhe a mundesh te besh nje hipoteze se cfare do te ishte per ty nje kuptim jete i vlefshem (qe te mund te mbaje gjalle njeriun pa shume dengla  :shkelje syri: )?


P.S. Po ti nxirre njehere foton, ske pse te kesh frike po te jesh ajo qe pretendon. Pastaj une nuk para marr mesysh. Ose e di cfare, ti nxirre foton, une do ta shikoj me syte e mbyllyr. Ose ose po te morra mesysh, si rrjedhoje ti do ngelesh me ndonje cen dhe ne ate kohe une behem garant per demshperblim... ta kam llafin po ngele pa burre... :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

Pëshëndetjë Korçar

Nqs ti ndjek argumentin se e vetmja njësi matëse është njeriu, jam i sigurtë se të ngelen shumë gjëra pa matur në këtë botë. 
Pra, sipas teje, disa gjëra në këtë botë nuk maten sepse njerëzit nuk janë të aftë ti matin ato. Ti nuk kërkon të gjesh kuptimin e ekzistencës por vetëm një arsye për të jetuar. 

Të gjithë njerëzit e tjerë para teje kanë patur një arsye dhe kuptim për çdo gjë që ndodh në këtë botë. Zgjidhe ti epokën e lashtësisë dhe më jep një shembull kur njeriu nuk kishte një njësi matëse për një fenomen që ndodhte reth tij. Shkenca i përket epokës moderne por njeriu i lashtë nuk ka pasur nevojë për shkencë për të gjetur kuptimin e gjithçkaje. Është pikërisht ai kurioziteti, ai kërkimi i kuptimit që ka sjellë njeriu përpara. Në fund të fundit ajo na bën njerëz. Ajo na veçon nga minjtë që vijnë vërdallë pa kuptim. Të argumentosh se nuk mund të gjesh kuptimin do të thotë qe nuk ke dëshirë të përparosh, nuk lakmon për fundin e njohurisë, pasurisë, lumturisë. Je njeri i mrekullueshëm. Mund të jesh i vetmi në këtë botë por je i mrekullueshëm. 

Mos je gjë vallë fara e të mbinatyrshmit?
Jo, ska mundësi se dhe ajo nuk matet. Ti je njeri pa dimensione, pa njësi matëse, ti je X. Por kur vdes çfarë bëhesh? 
Zhduket X dhe çfarë ngelet? Asgjë? X në katror? 0? 1? Më duket se arritëm një diçka tjetër që nuk mund ta masim se në fund të fundit jemi vetëm njerëz. Aha, eureka. Sa herë që nuk mund ta mas diçka unë do ndërroj njësinë matëse por këtë radhë nuk do ta mas si egjiptianët, grekët e romakët por do ta mas si hiç, si asgjë. Vdekja është asgjëja sepse ne si njerëz nuk mund ta masim. Në matematikë për të vertetuar se X = 0 duhet të vërtetojmë që X nuk mund të jetë diçka tjetër. Përdor të njëjtën metodë dhe mundohu të vërtetosh se vdekja është hiç. Për këtë do të duhet të vdesësh më parë dhe të ringjallesh për të na thënë neve në forum. Mos vdis për shumë kohë se rrezik do harrosh fjalën e kalimit. 

Njësia matëse për gjërat që nuk shpjegohen nga shkenca është mbinatyrshmëria. Kjo njësi matëse është përdorur jo vetëm nga egjiptianët, grekët e romakët por dhe nga shkençëtarët më të mirë që kanë parë këtë tokë. Pra X = vdekjen = mbinatyrshmërinë. Ti mund ta kundërshtosh këtë ligj të shoqërisë por mos harro se duhet ta vërtetosh në një mënyrë bindëse. Deri sa të vijë ajo ditë ti nuk mund ta shmangësh/ndalosh mbinatyrshmërinë si argument i vlefshëm. 

Shpresoj të mos ofendohesh nga gjuha sulmuese më lart sepse nuk e shkruajta për atë qëllim. 

ps: Dmth cupka_pe_korçe qënka beqare. As që ma priste mëndja. Po ti nga e kuptove?  

ps: Më pëlqeu ai argumenti qe ke bërë për fëmijët dhe kuptimin e jetës. Më lë të mendoj se flet nga eksperienca. Tu bëfshin 100 vjeç fëmijët. Lum si ata që kanë baba kaq të zgjuar.

- ...
- 3
- Pse 3?
- Po sa?
- ....

----------


## KosovaHawaii

> _Postuar më parë nga Calexico_ 
> *"Vaj
> per ditet e netet qe i shpenzova
> duke studiuar
> kuptimin e kuptimit."
> 
> ka thone nje poet i beat generation po emri nuk me bje ndermend...*



I falenderohem CALEXICO-s qe u pergjegj edhe per mua. Nuk ka pergjegje me te mire

----------


## Failed Rapper

hi. Da Vinci ka thene: Kur kuptova se si te jetoja, e kuptova se po vdisja.jeta eshte shume e shkurter dhe nuk e di se cfare i jep tonalitet. me pelqeu cik ai mendimi i EDspace qe thote qe vdekja mund te jete shperblim.ne fakt ne nuk e dime se cfare ka ne boten e pertejme por duhet te jete me mire se ketu ne toke perderisa asnjeri nuk eshte kthyer. sidoqofte.pse jetojme; kjo ngel ne qender te gjithckaje : mos eshte dashuria qe e con jeten para? nuk e besoj shume. ju lutem PSE JETOJME?

----------

